# 65 brake lite problem



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello my 65 gto brake lites only work with the lites off. When i turn on the head lites my rear running lites work but when i depress the brake pedal no brake lites. Turn signals and revers lites operate properly. The brake lite switch is new. E very thing at the switch looks good. Any ideas?.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I suspect a ground issue. Start with the easiest work. Get some dielectic grease. Remove every light socket in the back including reverse lights and rear quarter lights. Clean the socket, and little nipples inside at the bottom of each socket with a little emery cloth. Use the emery cloth to clean the metal base part of all of your bulbs. With your finger coat each metal base of all the bulbs with dielectric grease and put them in. Check and see if you still have the problem. If so, start looking in your truck for bad grounds.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check voltage at the brake lite switch with the headlights off, and then with the headlights on. You may have excessive voltage drop due to the way the switch is wired or , as said, due to a bad connection/ground. If you have lower voltage at the BL switch with the headlamps on, you have a voltage drop problem.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

ignition must be on, brake lights use turn bulb filaments. so if turn signals work, then wiring from steering coln back is good. So does brake light switch have power supply and when pedal is moved, is there power on the other wire?


----------



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the replies. I cleaned all the bulbs and sockets tail licence and back up lites.I dielectric greased all sockets. I checked power at the brake lite switch red/ white.I have power at the red wire.When pedal is depressed i have power at the white wire. It still not working?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

then issue is wiring up from brake switch to turn signal switch in column, or bad turn switch.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my '65 (brake lights would go off when turn signals were activated)....turned out to be what pontiac said...the wire at the "horseshoe" connector under the steering column had pulled out. It was an easy fix and it cured the problem. (after I had needlessly installed an expensive new turn signal switch).....


----------

